# Improve your stamina and refractory period?



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone had any hints or advice about improving your stamina and or refractory period? 

Our sexual encounters aren't always regular, but they are great when they do happen. 

For example, last weekend, we stayed in a hotel and had some amazing sex. The hole ordeal lasted well over an hour with plenty of foreplay, oral, and the like. The actual penetration intercourse didn't last extremely long. Could have been a combination of all of the nice foreplay and the fact it had been a while since we last did it, and I wouldn't call it bad, especially considering, but we both wanted more! 

Anyway, once I orgasm, it always is a while before I'm fully ready to go again. Like the last weekend, I orgasmed, and we both wanted to keep going. She did everything to help me along that she could, and it took a while, but I finally got another erection, but I couldn't keep it going that 2nd time around. And usually never can. 

And sometimes because it can be somewhat infrequent, I don't last very long when we get to it. Most people will say something along the lines of "get the easy first one out of the way, then go at it again..." Well, like I explained, my poor refractory time makes that kind of tricky. I've tried it and ended up not being able to perform at all...

Anyone have any advice, hints, techniques, etc.?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

The best way to last longer is to learn to do two things.


Monitor your arousal level
Pant like a woman in labour

As you get nearer to cumming, you have to slow down and or pant. In the same way that heavy breathing helps cope with pain, it can help cope with over-excitement.

On the refractory period thing, I have heard of a technique that takes lots of practise. You have to masturbate until you cum, and then keep going until you get another erection. According to what i am told, it can eventually shorten the refractory period.

However, for any man over 25, having lots of ejacualtions starts to become draining. It's far better to be able to stretch the first session to be as long as you want it.

I have learned to be able to go on for 45 minutes/1 hour. By the end of this, my mind is mashed and almost nothing will prevent orgasm. But rather than ejaculate, we have a coffee break and continue afterwards! The pause allows the excitement to die down. Women are much more diffuse sexually, and will hardly notice, especially if you engage them in interesting conversation  We have been known to go on for 3 hours in this way - time permitting.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks. I've tried various techniques to extend the time! They have worked somewhat. Mainly breathing and slowing down. But when she's on top going wild, breathing will extend it somewhat, but it ain't stopping it!!! :smthumbup: For the longest time, I was never able to go for a decent amount of time. I'm still not great, but I'm much improved. We usually mix some oral sessions in the middle to "calm me down" as you say, which helps extend the time. But I'd still like to do better.

As far as the refractory, it's rare after a good session that either of us would want to go right away, but there are times I would like to. But mine is so poor, that even if we wanted to go again 4 hours later, I still might not be able to get it going. Normally, I can get erect initially, but I can't get it to stay and I've never orgasmed again (which honestly, isn't that important)... I have to have constant movement/stimulation to keep it erect the second time around. Any stopping, even if just to change a position or something, it will go limp extremely fast and it's difficult to get it erect again. I don't have these problems with the first time around, it's just that 2nd time...


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

In the woman on top position, you have almost no control, so the best thing you can do is monitor your arousal level, and flip her over before it's too late. During missionary or doggie, you can slow down stop or just slightly change position.

Slightly changing position is very subtle, but it works to distract you from the steady pace. Try it. If you are leaning to the left, go slightly to the right etc. Or open or close you legs more.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

MarkTwain said:


> In the woman on top position, you have almost no control, so the best thing you can do is monitor your arousal level, and flip her over before it's too late. During missionary or doggie, you can slow down stop or just slightly change position.
> 
> Slightly changing position is very subtle, but it works to distract you from the steady pace. Try it. If you are leaning to the left, go slightly to the right etc. Or open or close you legs more.


That's good. 

Yeah, her on top is the worst because it's harder to just switch... plus it's one of her favorites because of the clitoral stimulation she gets. When she gets it going while she's on top, the only thing you can do is just lay back, hold on tight and enjoy the show!!!


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

It's not that it's too much, I love it. It's just that she's pretty good at it, and it doesn't help with my trying to stretch out the time when she's going to town like that.


----------

